# An Entire Year and No Fat Loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I???ve been going to the gym for the past year now, but I have only lost 2 pounds. I eat about 1800 calories a day and I do 3 cardio and 3 weight training sessions a week. I am 5 feet 5 inches and 128 lbs. I would like to be at 120 lbs. To [...]

*Read More...*


----------

